# Dark Geared God?



## Call of Ktulu (Jul 16, 2012)

Where did he go? Ever since the forum changed its template he disappeared.
.


----------



## Big Pimpin (Jul 16, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Jul 16, 2012)




----------



## SupaSwole (Jul 16, 2012)

For that matter Call of Ktulu where have you been?? What the fuck have you done with DGG???? Where is he?? Answer me goddammit!!!!!


----------



## SupaSwole (Jul 16, 2012)




----------



## charley (Jul 16, 2012)

........


----------



## Big Pimpin (Jul 16, 2012)




----------



## secdrl (Jul 16, 2012)

It's no use, bro. I've inquired to the about DGG to the IML brass multiple times and nothin'. They only answet u got was the DRSE had something to do with it and to stop asking questions, or else...


----------



## Wrecker (Jul 16, 2012)

yawn.


----------



## Big Pimpin (Jul 16, 2012)

Wrecker said:


> yawn.



Eddie ^^^


----------



## Wrecker (Jul 16, 2012)

Big Pimpin said:


> Eddie ^^^



Sancho? Is that you?


----------



## secdrl (Jul 16, 2012)

Wrecker said:


> yawn.


Negged Eddie. As many usernames as he's made, I'm fully convinced he lives at home, no financial obligations, unemployed (like chjobless) and is world ranked in call of duty.


----------



## coolhandjames (Jul 16, 2012)

secdrl said:


> Negged Eddie. As many usernames as he's made, I'm fully convinced he lives at home, no financial obligations, unemployed (like chjobless) and is world ranked in call of duty.




World at War... Dome.... Let's go.

Also....







Recon your gonna wanna take off that purdy lookin uniform ?....


----------



## OfficerFarva (Jul 16, 2012)




----------



## Ichigo (Jul 16, 2012)




----------



## Vibrant (Jul 16, 2012)

I spoke to without rulers yesterday and he let some drse Intel slip. Dgg is currently in a Mexican prison eating cock meat sandwiches


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 16, 2012)

cuba


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jul 16, 2012)




----------



## secdrl (Jul 16, 2012)




----------



## REDDOG309 (Jul 16, 2012)

Big Pimpin said:


>





ice_cube789 said:


>





SupaSwole said:


>





Big Pimpin said:


>





OfficerFarva said:


>





Little Wing said:


> cuba





REDDOG309 said:


>





secdrl said:


>


----------



## Retlaw (Jul 16, 2012)




----------



## Big Pimpin (Jul 16, 2012)




----------



## gamma (Jul 16, 2012)

Vibrant said:


> I spoke to without rulers yesterday and he let some drse Intel slip. Dgg is currently in a Mexican prison eating cock meat sandwiches


I hear Mexico is nice this time of year


----------



## charley (Jul 16, 2012)

...


----------



## independent (Jul 16, 2012)

I know what happened.


----------



## charley (Jul 16, 2012)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
                         Answer .........




........................waiting for BIGMOE.....


----------



## S_walker (Jul 16, 2012)

what happened to billhicksfan? haven't seen him on here in awhile


----------



## Curt James (Jul 16, 2012)

DARK GEARED GOD LIVES!


----------



## azza1971 (Jul 16, 2012)

secdrl said:


> Negged Eddie. As many usernames as he's made, I'm fully convinced he lives at home, no financial obligations, unemployed (like chjobless) and is world ranked in call of duty.



dont give him that much credit, my sources tell me, he is in a basement, annoys old ladies, sucks dick for free food, rides the subways for fun, goes dumpster diving and eats cats?..as for the game, he has an old Nintendo 64 he is still trying to put disks into, some mod a nerd did for him to rip him off?...


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Jul 16, 2012)

S_walker said:


> what happened to billhicksfan? haven't seen him on here in awhile



This is a loss. OP should change name of Thread to what happened to billhicksfan.


----------



## Watson (Jul 17, 2012)

hes doing time....


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 17, 2012)

Call of Ktulu said:


> Where did he go? Ever since the forum changed its template he disappeared.
> .



Welcome back numbnuts! 

DGG is off the grid for a while he said. Something to do with sand


----------



## custom (Jul 17, 2012)

He was transformed into "SILUHA"


----------



## squigader (Jul 17, 2012)

They say you can overdose by drinking too much


----------



## Big Pimpin (Jul 17, 2012)




----------



## seyone (Jul 17, 2012)




----------



## IronAddict (Jul 17, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> DGG is off the grid for a while he said. Something to do with sand



Sand, surf, a pail and a plastic shovel...!


----------



## Big Pimpin (Jul 17, 2012)




----------



## charley (Jul 17, 2012)




----------



## SFW (Jul 17, 2012)

I have the Pale Creatine Deity's FB.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jul 17, 2012)

SFW said:


> I have the Pale Creatine Deity's FB.



Is he in Brazil again picking up a new pool boy?


----------



## Big Pimpin (Jul 17, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Jul 17, 2012)




----------



## SupaSwole (Jul 17, 2012)




----------



## REDDOG309 (Jul 17, 2012)




----------



## Rednack (Jul 17, 2012)




----------



## coolhandjames (Jul 17, 2012)

Call of Ktulu said:


>





Big Pimpin said:


>





SupaSwole said:


>





charley said:


> ........





REDDOG309 said:


>





secdrl said:


>


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jul 17, 2012)

^^^












Negged


----------



## Big Pimpin (Jul 17, 2012)

REDDOG309 said:


> ^^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## charley (Jul 17, 2012)

coolhandjames said:


>



,,,,,,,'Can't we all just get along'...............


.....NEGGED !!!!!!           big letters for you handjob.......


----------



## 240PLUS (Jul 18, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Jul 19, 2012)




----------



## Big Pimpin (Jul 19, 2012)




----------



## Call of Ktulu (Jul 22, 2012)

DGG is going to come into this thread and neg us all.


----------



## SupaSwole (Jul 22, 2012)

Call of Ktulu said:


> DGG is going to come into this thread and neg us all.


----------



## secdrl (Jul 22, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Jul 23, 2012)




----------



## charley (Jul 23, 2012)

.....


----------



## Big Pimpin (Jul 23, 2012)




----------



## Little Wing (Jul 23, 2012)

ice_cube789 said:


>



i recognize this couple. look closely... it is them.





the necklace matches the bracelet and the bedding is the same... even the bruise on his/her arm.


----------



## cube789 (Jul 24, 2012)




----------



## Big Pimpin (Jul 24, 2012)




----------



## S_walker (Jul 24, 2012)

reps, i like big natti tits


----------



## cube789 (Jul 25, 2012)




----------



## Robalo (Jul 25, 2012)




----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 25, 2012)




----------



## SupaSwole (Jul 25, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Jul 27, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Jul 27, 2012)




----------



## coolhandjames (Jul 27, 2012)

Reps for hula-hooping.

Negged for tits without cock.


----------



## cube789 (Jul 31, 2012)




----------



## Big Pimpin (Jul 31, 2012)




----------



## REDDOG309 (Jul 31, 2012)




----------



## Ichigo (Jul 31, 2012)




----------



## basskiller (Jul 31, 2012)

ice_cube789 said:


>



like to have her and Anna silk


----------



## Big Pimpin (Aug 1, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Aug 1, 2012)




----------



## Call of Ktulu (Aug 1, 2012)




----------



## Call of Ktulu (Aug 1, 2012)




----------



## Call of Ktulu (Aug 1, 2012)




----------



## Big Pimpin (Aug 2, 2012)




----------



## charley (Aug 2, 2012)

.......................


----------



## cube789 (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## charley (Aug 22, 2012)

....


----------



## Robalo (Aug 23, 2012)




----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 23, 2012)




----------



## Big Pimpin (Aug 27, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Aug 27, 2012)




----------



## charley (Aug 27, 2012)

....


----------



## Big Pimpin (Aug 27, 2012)




----------



## REDDOG309 (Aug 27, 2012)




----------



## charley (Aug 27, 2012)

....


----------



## cube789 (Aug 29, 2012)




----------



## Big Pimpin (Aug 29, 2012)




----------



## charley (Aug 29, 2012)

.......................................


----------



## Robalo (Aug 29, 2012)




----------



## Call of Ktulu (Aug 31, 2012)




----------



## Call of Ktulu (Aug 31, 2012)




----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 31, 2012)

DGG msgd me saying he hates all you Jew bastards


----------



## Robalo (Sep 3, 2012)




----------



## vortrit (Sep 3, 2012)




----------



## Big Pimpin (Sep 4, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Sep 4, 2012)




----------



## charley (Sep 4, 2012)

....


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Sep 4, 2012)




----------



## HialeahChico305 (Sep 4, 2012)




----------



## Call of Ktulu (Sep 7, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Sep 7, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Sep 16, 2012)

ice_cube789 said:


>


----------



## coolhandjames (Sep 16, 2012)

ice_cube789 said:


>



lulz


----------



## charley (Sep 16, 2012)

=


----------



## charley (Sep 16, 2012)

charley said:


> =



......cube taught me this....


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Sep 16, 2012)

DGG is avoiding me.


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Sep 16, 2012)




----------



## Call of Ktulu (Sep 16, 2012)




----------



## SFW (Sep 16, 2012)

The Squid faced god can get banned and join dgg if he likes.


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Sep 16, 2012)

SFW said:


> The Squid faced god can get banned and join dgg if he likes.


Do I get a reach around?


----------



## Big Pimpin (Sep 17, 2012)




----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 11, 2012)

yea been busy in the sandbox...got sum time off..RDRSE is spreading like a virus over here.JT&D is a must..My crazy cousin best be TCB on my houses ...Oh hows IM..Fuck them niggas..Coffee..


----------



## cube789 (Oct 11, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> yea been busy in the sandbox...got sum time off..RDRSE is spreading like a virus over here.JT&D is a must..My crazy cousin best be TCB on my houses ...Oh hows IM..Fuck them niggas..Coffee..


----------



## Big Pimpin (Oct 11, 2012)




----------



## charley (Oct 11, 2012)

....


----------



## SupaSwole (Oct 11, 2012)




----------



## seyone (Oct 11, 2012)




----------



## Supreme Allah (Oct 11, 2012)

*?*


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 11, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Oct 12, 2012)

Big Pimpin said:


>





charley said:


> ....





SupaSwole said:


>





seyone said:


>





Supreme Allah said:


>





Little Wing said:


>


----------



## Robalo (Oct 12, 2012)




----------



## Supreme Allah (Oct 12, 2012)

*...*



Big Pimpin said:


>



may allah light shine upon you...


----------



## charley (Oct 12, 2012)

....


----------



## Supreme Allah (Oct 13, 2012)




----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 13, 2012)

Supreme Allah said:


>



Jew hater


----------



## Big Pimpin (Oct 15, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> Jew hater



Something wrong with that?


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 15, 2012)

Big Pimpin said:


> Something wrong with that?


----------



## Big Pimpin (Oct 15, 2012)

thecaptn' said:


>


----------



## Supreme Allah (Oct 19, 2012)

may allah light shine upon you jews


----------



## charley (Oct 19, 2012)

............


----------



## cube789 (Oct 19, 2012)

Supreme Allah said:


> may allah light shine upon you jews


----------



## SupaSwole (Oct 19, 2012)




----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 19, 2012)

DRSE intel placed DGG somewhere in the middle east. It looks like the RDRSE is forming links with suspicious elements


----------



## Vibrant (Oct 19, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> DRSE intel placed DGG somewhere in the middle east. It looks like the RDRSE is forming links with suspicious elements



Muslims infiltrating the drse? Soon the organization will be renamed to grse


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 19, 2012)

Vibrant said:


> Muslims infiltrating the drse? Soon the organization will be renamed to grse



DGG left to join the splinter organisation RDRSE, whose other sole member was BenJ. 

The DRSE managed to eliminate BenJ by setting him up as a Gears Peddler on IM . . . you know the rest.

DGG split the US under an assumed identity to regroup, the DRSE have been tracking him however do not percieve him as a risk at this stage.


----------



## cube789 (Oct 20, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> DRSE intel placed DGG somewhere in the middle east. It looks like the RDRSE is forming links with suspicious elements





Supreme Allah said:


> may allah light shine upon you jews


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 26, 2012)

E un sospeso


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Oct 27, 2012)




----------



## coolhandjames (Oct 27, 2012)

DRSE = Boys club for men


----------



## coolhandjames (Oct 27, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> E un sospeso




?Que tal un poco de oral?


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 27, 2012)

E un sospeso 

A tradition in the cafes of Naples is to order a caffee sospeso - literally, a coffee  "in suspense" (aka. caffee pagato, or "paid coffee") - as a sign of your  good fortune. When a sospeso is ordered, the customer pays for two  coffees, but only receives one. That way, when a person who is homeless  or otherwise down on their luck walks into the cafe, the person can ask  if there are any coffees held in suspense, and can have one as a  courtesy of the first customer. Though the custom has been a part of  Neapolitan society for many years, it is somewhat less common today.


----------



## coolhandjames (Oct 27, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> E un sospeso
> 
> A tradition in the cafes of Naples is to order a caffee sospeso - literally, a coffee  "in suspense" (aka. caffee pagato, or "paid coffee") - as a sign of your  good fortune. When a sospeso is ordered, the customer pays for two  coffees, but only receives one. That way, when a person who is homeless  or otherwise down on their luck walks into the cafe, the person can ask  if there are any coffees held in suspense, and can have one as a  courtesy of the first customer. Though the custom has been a part of  Neapolitan society for many years, it is somewhat less common today.




^^ That is just lovely.

?Que tal un poco de oral? basically means Can I eat your pussy.


----------



## charley (Oct 27, 2012)

......


----------



## seyone (Oct 27, 2012)

coolhandjames said:


> ^^ That is just lovely.
> 
> ?Que tal un poco de oral? basically means Can I eat your pussy.


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 27, 2012)

coolhandjames said:


> ^^ That is just lovely.
> 
> ?Que tal un poco de oral? basically means Can I eat your pussy.



so i surmised


----------



## Robalo (Oct 27, 2012)

*coolhandjames>>>> CHUPA-ME A PI?A *


----------



## coolhandjames (Oct 27, 2012)

Robalo said:


> *coolhandjames>>>> CHUPA-ME A PI?A *



Hazlo Crecer primera puta


----------



## SupaSwole (Oct 28, 2012)




----------



## Little Wing (Oct 28, 2012)

E un sospeso     

Preparing for a Romney presidency just in case...


----------



## Supreme Allah (Nov 1, 2012)




----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 2, 2012)

Fk that Spic Jew DGG. If he ever shows up again ill ban him, and anyone who replies to his fag posts 


Sent from my jewPhone


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 2, 2012)




----------



## Supreme Allah (Nov 2, 2012)

u need to bann him and me just incase


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 2, 2012)

Supreme Allah said:


> u need to bann him and me just incase



He knows not to show up. The DRSE owns this motherfker 


Sent from my jewPhone


----------



## charley (Nov 3, 2012)

....


----------



## SupaSwole (Nov 10, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> He knows not to show up. The DRSE owns this motherfker
> 
> 
> Sent from my jewPhone


----------



## charley (Nov 10, 2012)

.....


----------



## cube789 (Nov 10, 2012)




----------



## Robalo (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## Supreme Allah (Nov 12, 2012)




----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 12, 2012)

Supreme Allah said:


>


you were boring as fuck then...and you are boring as hell now


----------



## Supreme Allah (Nov 12, 2012)

Whoever this DGG guy is killed this place by leaving where is he...May allah's light shine upon you my friend


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 12, 2012)

fuck you gimmick troll


----------



## Supreme Allah (Nov 12, 2012)

I no live in us


----------



## colochine (Nov 12, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> fuck you gimmick troll



Says the fat unhappy garbage man.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 12, 2012)

talking avi stalker^^^


----------



## SupaSwole (Nov 12, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> fuck you gimmick troll


----------



## Robalo (Nov 13, 2012)

Please, keep on topic


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 13, 2012)

Sent from my jewPhone


----------



## Supreme Allah (Nov 13, 2012)




----------



## charley (Nov 17, 2012)

........... ​


----------



## SupaSwole (Nov 18, 2012)

Supreme Allah said:


>


----------



## Watson (Nov 19, 2012)

da fuck? i thought he was idolised and now hes an enemy of the state of drse?


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 19, 2012)

Socrates said:


> da fuck? i thought he was idolised and now hes an enemy of the state of drse?



He has time to repent 


Sent from my jewPhone


----------



## Big Pimpin (Nov 19, 2012)

This is bullshit.


----------



## charley (Nov 19, 2012)

charley said:


> ........... ​



......................


----------



## Supreme Allah (Nov 19, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> DGG left to join the splinter organisation RDRSE, whose other sole member was BenJ.
> 
> The DRSE managed to eliminate BenJ by setting him up as a Gears Peddler on IM . . . you know the rest.
> 
> DGG split the US under an assumed identity to regroup, the DRSE have been tracking him however do not percieve him as a risk at this stage.


From what I is understand everything unfolded exactly as he had forseen..But only he would know that for sure iz think..may allahs light shine upon you...


----------



## secdrl (Nov 19, 2012)

Supreme Allah said:


> From what I is understand everything unfolded exactly as he had forseen..But only he would know that for sure iz think..may allahs light shine upon you...



Allah can suck my dick. Fuckin' pedophile bitch. Negged.


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 20, 2012)

^^ this, in a nutshell 


Sent from my jewPhone


----------



## secdrl (Nov 21, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> ^^ this, in a nutshell
> 
> 
> Sent from my jewPhone



They're all animals. I've seen it first hand. So is that nigga, Gissurjon. The resident IMF attorney.


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 22, 2012)

secdrl said:


> They're all animals. I've seen it first hand. So is that nigga, Gissurjon. The resident IMF attorney.



Gissurjon has beautiful black cawk! 


Sent from my jewPhone


----------



## charley (Nov 22, 2012)

charley said:


> ......................




.........


----------



## Supreme Allah (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Robalo (Nov 23, 2012)

charley said:


> .........


----------



## Curt James (Nov 23, 2012)

DGG RIP 



*WE MISS YOU* *(COME AT ME)* *BRO!*


----------



## Supreme Allah (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 26, 2012)

fuck you...boring piece of shit troll


----------



## charley (Dec 20, 2012)

...............merry xmas DGG  ..


----------



## Robalo (Dec 21, 2012)




----------



## secdrl (Dec 22, 2012)

Allah is a cunt. Negged.


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 22, 2012)

Supreme Allah said:


>



^^^ death by Jew curse


----------



## Supreme Allah (Dec 23, 2012)




----------



## azza1971 (Dec 23, 2012)

Is SA DGG?


----------



## cube789 (Dec 24, 2012)

^^Couldn't pour water out of a boot with instructions on the heel.


----------



## cube789 (Dec 24, 2012)




----------



## charley (Jan 1, 2013)

.............DGG

.............Cube789


----------

